# Manual shift with AT models



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Does every model year 350Z (03+) have a manual shift mode with automatic transmissions? It looks like its there in pics of '03s I've seen.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it should, yes. I don't know how active it is, or how well it reacts to commands though.


----------

